# [VideoReport] - Trilhados - Monsanto: Shorter Ride After a Broken Rear Derraileur



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Here is our latest movie shot "on location" (that's a pros expression, mind you LOL) at Monsanto Forest Park inside Lisbon's city limits (Portugal). Enjoy!

(Choose 720p or above for HD viewing)


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job guys


----------

